# wheel arch cleaning



## VXRMike1 (May 6, 2015)

im looking at cleaning my wheel arches properly and get rid of all the dirt and grime, other than just a good power wash i have never really bothered with them but thought as it is having a good clean shortly i would take the time to do my arches aswell get them cleaned 

what products do people use and what methods

i have bought chemical guys bare bones but from what i can understand it is only really for after to give it the clean look and the protection

thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Britemax Grime Out at 50/50 or BH Surfex HD at 5-10%


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

for me it's a power wash easy and no mess, because who is going to look under your wheel arch!


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Power maxed tfr did the job for me


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I think clean wheel arches really set a car apart. I always clean the arches.rinse first, apc, vikan long handle brush, rinse again. Leave to dry and dress with barebones. Nice clean arches frame your detailed wheels. It's the details that matter🚙


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use britemax grime out, brush it in, pressure wash off then tar remover etc, wash and dry then coat with chem guys bare bones


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Peugeot said:


> for me it's a power wash easy and no mess, because who is going to look under your wheel arch!


Some arches look worse than others. My swift sports are really visible and bring the look of the car right down when they're mucky.










Yuck!

I use a citrus based all purpose cleaner and a couple of different size brushes dunked in the wheel bucket shampoo mix. Treat them with Gtechniq T1 every month or so which throws a lot of muck off and makes for easy cleaning. Don't find pressure washing enough 9 times out of 10.

On the other hand dad just blasts his 3 series arches with the pressure washer and they always look good after!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Another vote for britemax grimeout, vikan long handle brush & CG barebones :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Get larger wheels then you won't see the inner arches. 
Gonz.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I snow foam mine and then wash them after my wheels. Generally whenever I clay the car I keep the clay I have used and then do the wheel arches too.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> Some arches look worse than others. My swift sports are really visible and bring the look of the car right down when they're mucky.
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> On the other hand dad just blasts his 3 series arches with the pressure washer and they always look good after!


True if you don't clean them for sometime and let the road dirt buildup , I power wash mine every three months, but it depends on how much driving you do.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Read the thread and then googled the Vikan brush 12 quid on Amazon but found this and thought it was a great price so wanted to share while I had the link:-

http://www.arco.co.uk/products/56V2202

Cheers Geoff


----------

